# GEG - Grays eCommerce Group



## System (10 July 2010)

Mnet Group Limited (MNZ), formerly Mercury Mobility Limited (MMY), is involved in mobile marketing and content solution. Mnet Group was merged from Mercury Mobility Limited and m.Net Corporation Limited. The synergies between the complementary businesses will produce a new generation of mobile expertise and capabilities, targeting global mobile carriers, media companies and content and brand owners.

http://www.mnetcorporation.com


----------



## System (11 February 2013)

*Re: MNZ -  Mnemon Limited*

On February 6th, 2013, Mnet Group Limited changed its name to Mnemon Limited.


----------



## chipotle (20 February 2013)

*Re: MNZ -  Mnemon Limited*

Does anybody else follow Menemon? 

$1.75 million but how long will it last. I can't see any recent accounts.


----------



## System (12 November 2014)

*Re: MNZ -  Mnemon Limited*

On November 12th, 2014, Mnemon Limited (MNZ) changed its name and ASX code to Grays eCommerce Group Limited (GEG).


----------



## So_Cynical (12 November 2014)

*Re: MNZ -  Mnemon Limited*



System said:


> On November 12th, 2014, Mnemon Limited (MNZ) changed its name and ASX code to Grays eCommerce Group Limited (GEG).




Grays online has listed via a reverse takeover of MNZ, bringing together a swag of substantial online retailing businesses, 440M+ in gross annual sales, 10M in cash and 6.2 million customers of which 880000 are active, market leaders in some channels...lots of potential for growth and cost savings.

I buy all my wine thru Gray's as quality wines can be had via auction at great prices, Gray's actually have some exclusive marketing agreements with some producers...a diverse, quality online presence, will watch for an entry.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140805/pdf/42r92mflt3qvw3.pdf
`


----------



## tinhat (24 November 2014)

Does anyone know when this stock is going to start trading again?


----------



## Prinny (24 November 2014)

tinhat said:


> Does anyone know when this stock is going to start trading again?



Wish I knew. I bought shares in MNZ about 2 days before it entered its cocoon awaiting metamorphosis. I only hope that I don't get burned.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 March 2015)

*Re: MNZ -  Mnemon Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> will watch for an entry.




I'm in @ 1.20 after a 2 week wait, should of probably waited until Friday when 33 million shares come out of escrow, about a third of the company...HY results out last week as well, no debt and 14 million in cash and on target for FY gross sales of over half a billion.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150227/pdf/42wxswlqnf2q0m.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (28 May 2015)

*Re: MNZ -  Mnemon Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> I'm in @ 1.20 after a 2 week wait, *should of probably waited until Friday when 33 million shares come out of escrow, about a third of the company.*



*
*

Ok well i should of waited - should have known better, the SP did fall substantially and now here i am.

Anyway i bought some dud wine a few weeks ago, and today have received the refund confirmation email regarding the 30 day money back guarantee...all approved and will include the buyer's premium and freight - didnt expect that.

A full refund, no questions asked = as a customer impressed, as a shareholder...


----------



## So_Cynical (15 July 2016)

Perpetual became a substantial holder in May 2016, today upped their holding to 7.34%  Gota to be a good sign.

I have 2 parcels giving me an average price of $1.02, reporting season will tell all..its been a nice little run up.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (19 August 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Perpetual became a substantial holder in May 2016, today upped their holding to 7.34%  Gota to be a good sign.
> 
> I have 2 parcels giving me an average price of $1.02, reporting season will tell all..its been a nice little run up.
> ~




Closed at today's high of $1.44  so i sold about 40% of my position, most of the expensive first parcel i bought at $1.20 ~ 15% profit for holding about 16 months.

Have noticed that the prices paid for the established quality wines have increased a fair bit, should be helping the bottom line, the days of buying the Pirramimma `Katunga` range at $80 a dozen are over.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 September 2016)

Famille Quiot `Les Gemarelles` Cotes-du-Rhone 2013 :venus:

Got 6 bottles of this a few weeks ago at under $9 per bottle delivered, very impressed

http://www.grayswine.com.au/auction...marelles-cotes-du-rhone-2013-6-x-750ml-france


----------



## So_Cynical (4 May 2017)

GEG - Grays getting taken over by ECX - Eclipx.
~




~
At first glance a strange acquisition however Grays do have a great Auction platform and expertise, and Eclipx has lots of used cars to sell...anyway ECX highly rated by Lincoln, ill keep my shares.


----------



## skc (5 May 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> GEG - Grays getting taken over by ECX - Eclipx.
> 
> At first glance a strange acquisition however Grays do have a great Auction platform and expertise, and Eclipx has lots of used cars to sell...anyway ECX highly rated by Lincoln, ill keep my shares.




Yeah a strange acquisition. Sure ECX has lots of used car to sell, but acquiring an auction platform is quite different to selling things on someone else's platform. 

It feels like a growth for growth sake acquisition so probably explains the weakness in ECX's share price.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 May 2017)

skc said:


> It feels like a growth for growth sake acquisition so probably explains the weakness in ECX's share price.




Yeah, cars are not a big part of Grays current business but would be the logical growth path, i imagine ECX may well spin off the wine business which is a big part of the current Grays revenue stream, would be strange if they kept the lot as is? unless they have something out of left field in mind..

I imagine that scaling up the Grays car business would be cheap and easy to do, a large central car sales viewing area would be needed, the rest is simply software and bandwidth and maybe a handful of new employees.


----------



## System (15 August 2017)

On August 14th, 2017, Grays eCommerce Group Limited (GEG) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Eclipx Group Limited (through its wholly-owned subsidiary Leasing Finance (Australia) Pty Limited) acquired 100% of the shares in the Company.


----------

